# Recruitment: Jesters of Chaos



## The Black Legionnaire

*Recruitment: Jesters of Chaos (Read Post 1 For Details on New Update!)*

Story:
_Ages ago there exsisted a Chapter of Space Marines known as the Emperor's Jesters, who defended Terra with everything they had. This Chapter was led by two Chapter Masters, Fulbur and Carvan. The two had known each other for as long as they can remember, they were inseperable..._

_...Until one day, on a war torn Craftworld, Fulbur slew Carvan with his sword. No-One but Fulbur himself knows why he commited the act, but it split the chapter into two! The once proud Emperor's Jesters became two seperate Chapters: The Black Jesters (aka Fulbur's Followers) and The White Jokers (aka Carvan's Avengers)..._

_...From then on, The White Jokers hunted The Black Jesters, hellbent on avenging the dead Chapter Master Carvan. These skirmishes have traversed the entire west sector of the Milky Way, these skirmishes eventually led both sides to the abandoned desert world of Yulbur, a world heavily tainted by the forces of Chaos..._

_...Can the warring Chapters survive the taints of Chaos? And will the truth about the founding of the war be revealed?_

Secret Character:
Name: ???
Age: At least over 1000
Apperance: ???
Personality: ???
Background: ???
Weapons: ???
Equipment: ???
Squad: 'The Sea of Blood'

In this RPG, you are either a Space Marine of The White Jokers (Carvan's Avengers), or a Space Marine of The Black Jesters (Fulbur's Followers)

NOTE: Both Chapters are free of Corruption for now, so The Black Jesters aren't Chaos Space Marines...Yet!

NOTE 2: This RPG will take place a few years before the 13th Black Crusade, not important, just letting you know (983.M41 - 999.M41, Chapter division took place 953.M41)

Rules:

Minimum of 2 Paragraphs per post. (Min of 3 Sentences per Paragraph)
Once you post, you must wait for 2 other people to post.
Updates occur ONCE per week, on Sundays, the direction of the plot will change with every Update.
NO Killing other players (unless they don't mind), the occasional unit from their squad is acceptable.
Character Template:
(Remove all the brackets)
Name:
Age:
Apperance: (Black Jesters are Black with Red trim, while the White Jokers are White with Green trim.)
Personality:
Background:
Weapons: (Any weapon usable by the squad you command)
Equipment: (List of Equipment Below)
Squad: (Basically what kind of unit you are, first come first served! You can also become a Dreadnought/Chapter Master, but that counts as a full squad and you don't recieve units.)

Equipment:

Mark 6 Corvus Armour
Mark 7 Aquila Armour
Terminator Armour (Terminator Squad ONLY)
Scout Armour (Scout Squad ONLY)
Company Banner (Command Squad ONLY)
Frag/Krak Grenades
Squads (The Black Jesters):

Chapter Master (Taken by: Deus Morts - Fulbur)
Command Squad (Taken by: blackhole - Rimmon)
Techmarine (Taken by: warsmith7752 - jakorn)
Dreadnought (Taken by: hippycake - Llofrudd)
Tactical Squad (Taken by: )
Assault Squad (Taken by: warsmith7752 - Sorrow)?
Devastator Squad (Taken by: AlsoJames - Samael Venrick )
Scouts (Taken by: dark angel - Grogaar )
Terminator Squad (Taken by: )
Squads (The White Jokers):

Chapter Master (Not Carvan) (Taken by: Captain Stillios - Aurio)
Command Squad (Taken by: Farseer Darvaleth - Cronar)
Dreadnought (Taken by: G0arr - Herodotus)
Tactical Squad (Taken by: Aramius - Dannith)
Assault Squad (Taken by: The Thunder of KayVaan - Theranth)
Devastator Squad (Taken by: LorKann - Sergeant Uther Sherreng)
Scouts (Taken by: Therizza - Sergeant Pedrag Quantine)
Terminator Squad (Taken by: Ultra111 - Midas)
Have fun!

UPDATE
Backstory for Mission:
Quote Verdas Kahn, Devastator Squad, Black Jesters , 983.M41: 
"_Just as the White Jokers attacked our settlement, they retreated further away into the depths of the sand dunes, we soon found out why...Our techmarine detected a small head sized object radiating energy equal to a Tau Plasma Generator; We've been told that it's located in an unidentified settlement, filled with human life. We need to find this object before the White Jokers do..._"

Black Jester's Objective:
Find the strange object raidating energy...
You'll be trying to obtain 'it' via direct interaction with the unidentified humans...

White Joker's Objective:
Find the strange object raidating energy...
You'll be trying to obtain 'it' by infiltrating the settlement...

Black Jester's Upgrades:
You now have the option of playing as a Techmarine, he'll be your know how when it comes to hacking and technology.

White Joker's Upgrades:
You now have three Skull Probes, these are used for spying and pinpointing ONLY. (Anyone can use them)


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Will we be the sergeants or would we be just a marine?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

You'll be a Sergeant of course...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Awesome, Could i dibs the White Jokers' Assault marine Sergeant then?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Sure, also, I'll update the Template with Chapter colours...


----------



## komanko

Can you edit, its barely readable. I hope its not only me XD


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Sure, I'll double the font size!


----------



## komanko

Danke, also looks nice, I'll see as it unfolds and decide then if to join, anyway good luck with that 

Edit: Also you didn't post what weapons squads can use.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

You put me down for the black Jesters... i said White jokers.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Afraid it's just you. It's very readable from here. :laugh:

I'm so, so horribly tempted by this. I'm just itching to have some epic Command Squad ... or even (lol) a Chapter Master... surprised he's up for grabs.

When I'm feeling more sensible I'll give a proper answer, but for now, consider me sort of semi-interested, but no pledge/commitment. :laugh:


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

@Thunder: Sorry, I'll change that now...

@Komanko: I've said that you can use any weapon useable by the squad...


----------



## komanko

I don't know what weapons are usable by the squads XD


----------



## G0arr

What kind of equipment are you looking at on the Dreads?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

@Komanko: Oh...Hmm...Aqward...

@G0arr: Anything really...


----------



## Ultra111

Can I dibs White Jokers Terminator Sergeant? I will post a profile up later when I'm not busy


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Name: Theranth Oskars

Age: 73

Apperance: Very muscular with a lean Figure. Short, White hair with Dark Blue eyes. A scars across his face starting from the top right his side to the end of his cheek on his right side. Stands roughly 7”10 feet High

Personality: Grim and determined, Will speak with point and doesn’t take kindly to jokes. On the battlefield, Very aggressive willing to go on suicide missions just to make a blow against the Black Jesters. Always Expects his Squad to Follow his Example.

Background: When he got recruited into the Emperor’s Jesters, He believed that if he killed every foe that came across him, then it would prove his worth to the emperor. Living by this, He found his place within the assault marines. He has done Several Suicide missions and has barely lived to tell the tale. The scar he gained was when he was surrounded by several genestealer and only survived through the sacrifice of one of his brothers. Each time he goes to war though, He comes back Hardened and grim. When the Chapter Split, He sided with the White jokers. Disgusted with the Black Jesters’ Chapter master, He has made it his personal task to make sure the White Jokers prevail over the black Jesters

Weapons: Bolt Pistol, Power Sword

Equipment: Jump pack, Frag and Krak grenades, Mark 6 Corvus Armour

Squad: Assault Marines



Hope this is up to standards!

@komanko: Just PM me which one and i'll tell you what they can have :victory:


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

@Ultra111: Sure, I'll reserve for you...

@Thunder: Thanks for the Character, y'know, your guy looks like a potential Traitor to me...


----------



## Captain Stillios

Ill call the Chpater Master of the White Jokers. Will post character soon


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Nah, He just a bit angry at the black Jesters


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

@Captain: Gotch'ya, you got dibs...


----------



## komanko

Ok Ive decided to go with it and if possible I'll dibs black jokers chapter master. Ill get along with the equipment and weapons. I'll finish my last pages in the history book for my test and then post something.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Gotch'ya, I'm off now, so I can't say yes to anybody, first to post dibs counts...


----------



## Captain Stillios

Bring it on Komanko!


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

You better be a good commander Stillios! :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> You better be a good commander Stillios! :laugh:


Agreed, I don't want my terminator sergeant to get his arse tactically kicked xD


----------



## Captain Stillios

I have a cigar.....I win


----------



## G0arr

Dibs for the White Jokers Dread


----------



## komanko

I have no need of other people in my chapter, the fact that I'm called a black jester makes me over nine thousand times better then your little puny white jokers.

If you could rename the black jokers to red jokers it would be kinda ironic because then it will be red VS white. (Russia's history reference)


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

@stillios: That makes you a Sexual tyrannosaurus rex, Not a good commander


----------



## Captain Stillios

I refer you to the ANGRY MARINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also Sergeant Johnson.
I win


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

I'm going to see if you can live up to the title of "Commander Badass"


----------



## Captain Stillios

Name: Aurio Decimus Valerion

Age: 497

Apperance: An average sized Astartes Aurio usually fights unhelmed revealing medium length blonde hair (Basically Cloud from Final Fantasy) and a face marred by a cybernetic left eye and a ragged scar running the length of his face.

Personality: Aurio is a very reckless warrior often charging headlong into combat screaming and roaring at the top of his voice however he considers all of his brothers and himself dead men untill the last of their old comrades falls, the only way that they can be returned to life is if every single Black Jester is slain.

Backround: Aurio has fought in hundreds of battle's over the years along side his deceased brother Paxus, for over four hundred years they fought together against many foes, they both along with their squads advanced to the vaunted 1st company after slaying an Eldar Farseer along with a cohort of Warlocks

However twenty years ago in a battle against the Chaos Space Marines of the Thousand Sons traitor legion Paxus and Aurio became seperated after dropping with their Vanguard Squad, Paxus was ambushed by a Chaos Sorceror. Aurio was alerted by an agonising scream and a large purple explosion. When he arrived at the scene he was greeted by the sight of the Sorceror dead with Paxus's blade driven through his throat and Paxus himself lying with his left leg missign and his chest plate collapsed inwards from the force of the psychic explosion. Since then Aurio has carried Paxus's combat blade and bolt pistol.

Equipment/Weapons: Artificer Armour, Master-Crafted power sword, Combi-flamer, duel combat knives one sheathed under each arm, jump pack.

Squad: (Do I get Honour Guard?)


----------



## blackhole

I would like a place in the Black Jesters command squad, can I be a company champion with a combat shield and Relic Blade?

I will have a Character up by tomorrow night.


----------



## G0arr

Name: Herodotus Tornincasa

Age: 517 years

Appearance: Herodotus’s massive sarcophagus is white with green trim. Carved and written upon it in gold script is each battleground he has fought upon. There are several purity seals adorning his armor. On each arm is an inscription taken from several litanies, most notably several litanies of hate, retribution, and war.

Personality: Over the decades of being locked within his walking tomb Herodotus has changed slightly. Once an impulsive marine he is now far more controlled. In combat he is willing to support, or lead men into the heat of battle. Over the centuries he has seen many men die. For this he has learned patience, and a cold logic rooted in the machine spirit he is joined with.

Background: Herodotus’s past exists exists on the script upon his very form. Herodotus himself rarely speaks about his past. He will instead motion to the script on his armor.
Virtually no one knows about the brother apothecary he once was.
During the conflict that split the chapter Herodotus was found, after that fateful battle, in a large clearing surrounded by bodies. It was found inconclusive how many had died by his hand. The marines who found him reported a strange sound coming from his vox unit as he lay within the remains of his brother repeating "I am unable to recover my brothers." Herodotus himself will not speak of the incident.
Since that day Herodotus has served with Carvan's Avengers to punish those who had struck down a servant of the Emperor, and to cleanse the name of the Emperor's Jesters.

Weapons: Plasma Cannon and Powerfist with a Storm Bolter attached.

Equipment: Autolaunchers, extra armor plating

Squad: Dreadnought


----------



## Ultra111

Question: Where you have put 'taken by' next to each squad, does this mean we control that whole squad, or just one marine in the squad?


----------



## Ultra111

Oh, and is the terminator squad a normal terminator squad or an assault terminator squad?


----------



## hippypancake

omg dibs on the other dread!!!! which would mean I'm with you Komanko , and I must say it will be a pleasure xD...oh btw



komanko said:


> If you could rename the black jokers to red jokers it would be kinda ironic because then it will be red VS white. (Russia's history reference)


I see what you did there

also Ultra I'm under the assumption you take the entire squad and you may choose whether they are assault or vanilla termies


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Hmm, I'm back, keep watching Post 1 and see if you got in...

Also, Yes, you control all members of a Squad, please stop asking, thank you.

@Ultra111: It's a normal Terminator Squad...

@Stillios: No, If you read the Template in detail you would know this...


----------



## hippypancake

Name: Llofrudd Meddylgar

Age: 524

Appearance: Llofrudd has an inversed colour scheme that that of his Brothers, with most of his body being a dark red while the trim, legs, and arms are a deep black. His entire frame is covered in litanies, verses, and battles that he took part in, and he sports a banner on his back of a Jester clad in black laughing.

Personality: Before entombment Llofrudd was cold and calculating during battle, but was spiritful and humourful afterwards. However after entombment most of his joy had left him and his war-like side was amplified by the Dreadnought armour. He has become wiser over his years and has been known to lead attacks and be asked upon for advice. At his core though, is sorrow that he has carried since his death...

History: Not many marines know anything about Llofrudd, with only a few knowing closer details to his life pre-entombment. Universally known is taht Llofrudd was present and died at the final battle during the Split, and that his corpse was found surrounded by bodies. Closer details that few know is that another hero's body was in that clearing, and that Llofrudd had fallen fighting him, while their brothers clashed around them. However Llofrudd has retained the majority of his background. That he had once fought in a squad of White Jesters as a replacement, how he fought next to and became friends with a White Jester by the name of Tornincasa, and how he had died fighting against his friend. Llofrudd remembers that event all-to-well, he remembers leading a squad to counter-attack a incursion of White Jesters, and as they clashed he saw his friend Tornincasa fighting. He had waded through the combat to fight his friend and as they locked combat a circle seemed to surround them, like the eye of a hurricane with them dueling in the centre. In the last few minutes Llofrudd had his throat slashed by Tornincasa's blade, but not before Llofrudd could place a fatal blow, and as he fell to the ground, Llofrudd realized what he had done. He laid there paralysed when White Jesters had come and taken his friend's barely living corpse away, and not soon after a squad of Black Jesters came and discovered his body, as they started to drag him away Llofrudd fell into the Abyss only to wake up to the cold metal of his Sarcophagus, and as he woke he realized what the two chapters meant to do by taking him and Tornincasa away to entomb them in Dreadnoughts, and Llofrudd swore that he would end their rivalry the next time he saw his former-friend

Equipment: Llofrudd carries a bladed power-claw (Looks like Bjorn the Fellhanded's hand) that has a heavy flamer attached on the inside, His other arm is in the form of a twin-linked lascannon, along with extra armour, smoke launchers, and his banner

Squad: AN ARMY OF DREADNOUGHTS!!!! (just kidding)

(Don't worry I asked Goarr for his permission before including his character in my story)


----------



## hippypancake

just wanted to say you put my character as Blackhole's not mine


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Fixed!
We'll start soon...


----------



## Lord Ramo

If there is still time, and still places can i take the Black Jesters Terminator squad? If so I can post it up later this afternoon.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Sure, you can have the Black Jesters Terminator Squad, I don't see why not...


----------



## warsmith7752

I'm probably going to regret this but it's so damn tempting. So Can I call dibs on blackjesters assault squad.


----------



## Ultra111

*Name:* Midas Adeon

*Age:* 312

*Apperance:* A tall, broad shouldered, muscle-bound marine, his strength and power is one of the greatest in the chapter. He has short, dark brown hair shaved close to his scalp, with 3 service studs above his right eyebrow. One scar runs down his left temple straight across to the bridge of his nose, a wound given to him by the Dark Eldar when he first became a marine. His eye was lost in this assault, and now has a bionic in its place. His armour is adorned with many purity seals from his many battles. It is as elaborately decorated as one would expect from a Terminator sergeant, his personalised symbol on the shoulder pad well known throughout the, now broken, chapter.

*Personality:* A man who has been moulded into a wise, patient, and merciless marine through countles battles, he is a brilliant tactictian. No longer does he charge into battle without thought, but now he can observe a situation and deduce the best course of action within seconds. He is a down-to-earth marine, and always tells it how he sees it. When not in battle, he enjoys friendly banter with his brothers, but during battle he is all business.

*Background:* He grew up on one of the chapters recruiting worlds, in the roughest part of the planet. He had already been forced to kill a handful of men before he joined the Emperors Jesters in self defence. When he was 13, his family was murdered by raiders. From then on he was forced to live on the streets, but not until he had killed all the raiders responsible for his parents murders.
When the Emperors Jesters came to his planet, he immidiately went for the trials. He passed without too much trouble, and went on to his training.
His time as a scout went quicker than most, he spent all the hours of the day training and learning, stopping only for sleep. He quickly ascended to full Astartes status, serving his time in the assault company and devastator squads before he settled in his tactical squad.
When his sergeant died, he was elevated to sergeant of his tactical squad. He personally requested for battle against the alien's who had slain his sergeant, and was granted the honour. After avenging his sergeant death, he led his tactical squad for 34 years, before being promoted again to his Captains combat squad. This was a great honour for Adeon, and he vowed he would hold his position up to his greatest abilities.
He served for a small stint of time as the company champion, before he was elevated to the prestigious 1st company. He recieved his Terminator Honours, and adorned his first suit of Terminator armour. This was what Adeon had been waiting for all his life.
For a further 20 years he fought in this Terminator squad under his sergeant. He became the squads heavy flamer specialist, and he took his role with great pleasure, purging the enemies of the Emperor in holy flame and fire.
On his sergeants death, he ascended to Sergeant, and has led the squad ever since.
He witnessed Chapter Master Carvan's death with his own eyes, and he could not believe what he saw. Fulbur standing over Carvan's dead corpse, he never thought he would see the sight. From then on, he swore he would chase these traitors down, and avenge Carvan.

*Weapons:* Adeon uses a Storm Bolter and Power Sword. His squad also has terminators carrying a cyclone missile launcher, assault cannon and chainfist.
Equipment: Terminator Armour.

*Squad:* Terminator Squad.


----------



## warsmith7752

Name: Sorrow
Age: 256

Appearance: Sorrow wears jet black mark 7 aquilla armour; he has pale skin and black hair although he is rarely seen without his helmet. He has adorned his armour with many battle trophies such as his first combat blade, a scrap of armour from a bloodthirster, and his old Seargants helmate is mag-locked to his belt.

Personality: Sorrow has a sick sense of humour; he often can’t resist parting his squad with a one liner the second before they launch into battle. He always keeps his cool however and makes up for it with his astonishing speed and agility.

Background: Sorrow was born on a forge world, his father was a wealthy lord of the planet and he tried to groom Sorrow to follow in his footsteps but Sorrow hated the planet and he longed for adventure in the sea of stars, he was extremely lucky when the emperors jesters landed on the forge world to make repairs, he was accepted into the scout programme. He was put into second company under sergeant Craus in a tactical squad however he was soon spotted to have close combat prowess in the battle for an agricultural imperial world being ravaged by the tyranid swarms, “Sorrow leap at the nearest gene stealer slicing its neck with his combat blade then breaking its spine with an almighty kick, the next leapt on him trying to bite of his arm luckily for Sorrow that arm was holding his bolt pistol he loosed a single bolt knocking the tyranid flying into another tyranid, Sergeant craus yelled at him to take up his firing position……” 
The assault squad sergeant was similar to Sorrow and before he knew it he was the Sergeants right hand marine often being the sole survivors of extremely bloody battles fighting back to back against a horde of ravenous dogs baying for their blood then jetting away just when all seemed lost laughing at the looks on their enemies faces when they are denied a kill they should have got. During a battle with a daemonic horde Sorrow’s squad was locked in a similar conflict with a group of bloodletters when an almighty bloodthirster crashed into his brethren spilling their blood just to get at the imperial marines that caused him so much hurt. Sorrow’s sergeant bought his squad a moment to escape by hurtling himself at the champion of khorne lightning claws thrusted forward causing a crippling blow alas as the sergeant attempted to fly away the daemon wrapped his whip around the noble marines leg and smashed him to the ground, Sorrow saw this unfold and he flew back at the daemon with such a rage that it would make khorne himself blush. His achievement was monuments he carried his near dead sergeant back the apothecaries, even though there was nothing they could do for him other than continue his legacy and create another marine from his gene-seed. Sorrow was his natural successor and was promoted to Sergeant, 

Weapons: Twin pair of lightning claws (his Sergeants)

Equipment: 2 frag 2 krak grenades

Squad: assault squad (5 members: 1 with two handed power sword, 2 with chainswords and combat shield, 2 with bolt pistols and chainswords)


----------



## Aramius

This looks too good to pass up...

Name: Dannith Rynn

Age: 397

Apperance: Dannith wears a suit of battle-worn but otherwise immaculate Mark VII Aquila Power Armor, bearing the markings of the White Jokers Chapter, with a smattering of Purity Seals (the majority of which refer to penitence) adorning his right shoulder pauldron.

Personality: Dannith is a quiet Marine. He rarely speaks outside of the battle, oftentimes spending substantial amounts of time within the Chapel in prayer. Behind this subdued exterior, however, lies a cold, righteous fury, one he unleashes in battle against the Xeno, Mutant, and in particular, the Heretic - a fury that can be seen in his eyes.

 Background: Dannith has served the Chapter for several centuries, initially as an Emperor's Jester, and is a well-accomplished Battle Brother. As all Neophytes do, he served initially as a Space Marine Scout, serving with distinction and taking the lives of many of the Emperor's enemies. Then, when his time as a Neophyte was over, he was inducted into a Tactical Marine Squad.

It was as a Tactical Marine that Dannith flourished. Able to see the battlefield from a cold, focused viewpoint, he established himself as a stalwart warrior, coldly striking down his foes from afar in the Emperor's name. In his two hundredth year, he was given the honor of being promoted to the position of Sergeant, and command of his own Tactical Marine Squad. As the years went by, his experience and ability only grew, until his squad earned the greatest of honors; induction into the First Company.

Alas, it was only a short time following this that the Chapter was torn asunder. Fighting alongside his Brothers on the surface of a battle-scarred Craftworld, coldly smiting the Eldar witches, that he beheld a sight that no Marine should see - Brother turning upon Brother - as Fulbur attacked Carvan with merciless intent. Galvanized into motion, he was too late to stop Fulbur from landing the killing blow and making good his escape, plunging into the depths of the labyrinthine Craftworld.

Since that day, he has accepted neither reward nor advancement, turning down even the Crux Terminatus, seeing himself as unworthy due to his failure to prevent the murder of his Chapter Master by the Traitor Black Jesters. He now devotes his energies to pursuing the enemies of the Imperium, and in particular, the Black Jesters, determined to earn some small measure of redemption by bringing the Emperor's Justice to their Traitor Bretheren.

 Weapons: Dannith carries a Combi-Plasma Gun as his primary weapon, along with the customary Dagger of any Astartes.

Equipment: Mark VII Aquila Power Armor, 3 Frag Grenades, 2 Krak Grenades

Squad: Dannith's Tactical Squad consists of himself and five other Battle-Brothers, all of whom have served alongside him since Carvan's Betrayal at the hand of Fulbur. Three of the five carry their customary Bolters, meticulously well-maintained, whilst their fourth member wields a Plasma Gun, to better penetrate the armor of their treacherous enemies, and their fifth member, a Multi-Melta, to bring the cleansing flames of the Emperor's Justice to their foes.

If the character/squad is a tad too advanced for the RP, I'd be happy to tone them down a bit. Chose the squad's weapon loadout based on Lexicanum's details on Tactical Squads - one Marine with a PlasmaGun/Flamer/Melta, another with HvyBolter/Multi-Melta/Rocket Launcher/LasCannon (thank God for Lexicanum...).


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

All Accepted!
Also, the remaining units are as follows:

Black Jesters:
Scouts
Devastators
Tactical

White Jokers:
Scouts
Devastators
Command

Other than that, we're ready to start! Jesters of Chaos will begin on Sunday...


----------



## Ultra111

Looking forward to it k:


----------



## warsmith7752

Can't wait for some action


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Hektor Antos

Age: 417

Appearance: Hektor is a typical Astartes of the Black Jester's chapter, loyal to his commander and brothers. His terminator armour is the typical midnight black armour of the Black Jester's, and his armour is full of red trims. His hair is cut short and is a light brown, his face scarred by three centuries of warfare and his eyes are iced blue. When in combat or in armour his helmet very rarely leaves his head, due to this it is as heavily chipped and scarred as his armour.

Personality: Hektor is a firm supporter of his chapter master, and is dogmatically loyal to his higher brothers. His mood outside of battle is that of he will rarely speak to those outside his company, though he is known for being loud and a dominating presence inside the company.

Background: Hektor was born into one of the typical recruiting worlds of the Emperor's Jesters and put forward to represent his tribe during one of the recruiting drives. He fought tooth and nail to earn his place in the chapter and was awarded with a chance to serve the immortal Emperor in the chapter. He trained as hard as he could, always wanting to be the best, and most of the time was rewarded for his hard work and dedication. Soon he was inducted into the scout company, preforming the role of a support specialist killing from afar with both the sniper rifle and the missile launcher.

He soon was promoted to the rank of full battle brother, and served as a tactical marine, learning the art of fire discipline as he fought face to face with the worst enemies that offended the Emperor's realm. He spent time as a devastator and a assault marine before being promoted to a sergeant of the assault marines. He fought deftly alongside his brothers, leading them to victory when all hope seemed lost countless times.

Soon these actions where noticed by the commanders of the chapter. He was promoted to the 1St company and received full terminator honours. Soon he was leading his squad with such success that he was one of the vanguard of the chapter. He followed closely Fulbur and believed that he was the more noble of the two chapter masters. Soon he was thrust into the combat aboard a Eldar craftworld, fighting alongside both chapter masters. As he slew another eldar he heard a great cry rise through his brothers. Fulbur had thrust his sword into Carvan and this caused chaos between the astartes, those that followed Fulbur and those that followed Carvan. Hektor and his squad immediately surrounded Fulbur and his men and escorted them away from their brethren, firing as they went.

Equipment/ Weapons: Storm Bolter, Thunder Hammer and Tactical Dreadnought armour, Crux Terminatus. 

Squad: His squad consists of four other terminator brethren. One carries an auto-cannon and a powerfist, one a heavy flamer and a powerfist. The other two carry storm bolters and powerfist.

Hope its ok.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

That's good...


----------



## komanko

Wasn't home whole day, will post character later today.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Oh come on I need a command squad!


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Alright, here is the schedule:
Friday - You will recieve a PM detailing all the units in your squad + battlegear.
Saturday - Be prepared, you'll have a day left...
Sunday - ...It begins...

Also, I'll be posting a character proflie soon, most of it is covered up, and it'll be graduly revealed over the next few weeks...


----------



## Captain Stillios

So do I get a PM? Im guessing not but I want to be sure.


----------



## blackhole

Name: Rimmon Hadraniel

Age: 796 years

Appearance: Standing tall even by space marine standards, Rimmon can always be easily spotted during a battle. He wears armor covered with the badges of the many campaigns that the Black Jesters have embarked upon. During combat he is never seen without a helmet, but when it is off his short cut hair and dark brown eyes emerge.

Personality: Rimmon has always been the voice of reason, helping find diplomatic solutions to problems to ease almost any conflict. It has long been his dream to see the White and Black Jesters united. In battle he is fierce towards the enemies of the emperor , but he is not without mercy to those who realize their faults.

Background: Rimmon remembers when the chapter split was still a fresh wound in the Black Jesters side. Although he was filled with hate towards the Whit Jesters just like any other, he soon realized that it was through unity that they could both survive he has made it his personal mission to reunite the two chapters. Although he wants to see a union, he is loyal exclusively to the Black Jesters.
During the Garven IV campaign he killed an ork war boss and his bodyguards’ singlehandedly, after his entire tactical squad was butchered. After this victory he was promoted to captain and held that rank for almost 150 years it wasn’t until a battle with the tyranids that he would get his status as company champion.

During the defense of a hive world against a splinter of Hive Fleet Behemoth the Hive Esciplson was falling before wave after wave of Tyranids’. Rimmon led a squad through the swarm and after the hive tyrant. During a desperate battle with a Tyrant Guard his chain sword was disabled. Ready to die he waited for the blow that would end his life yelling in defiance of the Guard. He was saved from death by the blade of Nero Lausta, who slew the beast before him. Together they killed the Tyrant and caused the eventual defeat of the ‘nids. He was later named company champion and still honors this title today.

Nero now serves as a veteran marine on the command squad, they are close friends.

Weapons: Boltgun, chainsword, boltpistol, Plasma gun, Relic blade, combat shield.

Equipment: Mk7 armor, frag grenades, standard.

Squad: A standard bearer, Apothecary, Nero Lausta, veteran marine with plasma gun.


----------



## hippypancake

Not going to be home for most of the day tomorrow I have School Play practices from 10:30-4:30 then I have to go to our homecoming football game and sing the national anthem at 5:00 so I'll be home around 8ish


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Alright then, I'll start sending all of you squad info (Excluding Chapter Masters and Dreadnoughts)

@Stillios: You're right, you won't get a PM...

@hippypancake: Okay, good to know...


----------



## hippypancake

The Black Legionnaire said:


> Alright then, I'll start sending all of you squad info (Excluding Chapter Masters and *Dreadnoughts*)


see that bit right there? didn't even fucking see that :laugh:, sorry I'm a little altered right now so I'm not really reading thoroughly


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

ALRIGHT! All of you have your squad lists, you can talk with each other until Sunday, remember...

It begins soon...


----------



## komanko

Sorry that I didnt post yet, had many problems... I will post later today.


----------



## hippypancake

hurry Komanko! xD


----------



## komanko

He said I have till sunday and Imma use all the time to rest XD


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

On Sunday, it begins, and I need you as Chapter Master to be ready by then...


----------



## komanko

I have no problem with that


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

It's tempting me again.

Really badly now. I feel an urge... :laugh:

EDIT: Is the position of White Joker's Command Squad taken...?

EDIT 2: I see they're not.... may I...? Also, would they have jump-packs, seeing as their Chapter Master has them...?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Gaaah! I can't resist! I just can't...... *sniff*

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name:* Cronar Torthaak

*Age:* 298 years

*Appearance:* Cronar always wears his helmet in battle, which is in the form of a leering skull. His white armour is trimmed with dark green, and is scarred in many places where he has asked the armourers to not fill it out. His face, when he reveals it, his haggard and gaunt; he is bald, and has piercing, brown eyes, and tight features. 

*Personality:* Cronar is stoic and solid in battle, always keeping his cool and always ruthless. He confronts his enemy with righteous fury born of rigorous training, and has ascended to his position through his own determination. He is dour and does not respond well to humour, a never-changing constant at the side of his lord.

*Background:* Cronar was once a young, fiery individual; he served in an Assault squad. One day, however, he changed forever. It was on a death-world, which had fallen into the hands of the Eldar.

He had been deployed in an intense desert, the searing heat not affecting him in his bloodlust. He had lead a mighty assault, cleaving his way through Eldar troops. In the distance, he had watched his master, now Chapter Master Aurio Decimus Valerion, defeat a Farseer and a group of Warlocks. Inspired, Cronar had tried to defeat a foe beyond him; he had assaulted a mighty Avatar of Khaine. He barely escaped alive, his squad selling their lives so Cronar could live. He escaped, and directed the fire of some devastators to eliminate the threat; but never again spoke of his fallen squad. Now, he resists his bloodlust stoically, never again falling to thoughts of glory.

*Wargear:* A pair of lightning claws, the _Cleavers_, a full suit of Mark VII Aquila-pattern power armour, frag grenades.

*Squad:* White Jokers Command Squad.

- Cronar Torthaak

- Brother Charklaw - Champion, armed with a power sword and combat shield.

- Brother Maedico - Apothecary, armed with narthecium and combat stims, as well as a boltgun.

- Brother Banak - Chapter Banner Bearer, also armed with boltgun.

- Brother Tyras - Veteran, armed with plasma gun.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope that's ok. Sorry for the late entry, I guessed I'd need jump packs as Chapter Master Aurio does.... we'd be useless if we couldn't keep up. :laugh:

If you do accept me, will you send a PM regarding squad equipment...? Don't worry if you can't find time, send it when you can, it's my fault for being late anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## warsmith7752

Youre a command squad not honour gaurd there isnt a real reason for you to have jump packs. Also Black jesters command squad dont have jump packs but its up to the Gm thats just my opinion.

p.s if you do get jump packs your character will be very similar to mine or in other words i reckon we will becom rivals.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Alright, aceepted, however...
I suggest you remove the jump packs, if you don't mind...

EDIT: IT HAS BEGUN! READ POST 1 FOR THE FIRST UPDATE...
(And really cool dialouge)


----------



## warsmith7752

Wait a second what are we supposed to write? are the black jesters on the planet?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Yes, sorry, I should've been more detailed...


----------



## dark angel

Name: Grogaar.

Age: 176.

Appearance: Grogaar is tall and muscular. His face is extensively tattooed, running up across his bald scalp. He has a fiery beard that forks into two, inlaid within are bone idols. He has three spiked earrings upon the lobes of both ears, furthering his feral look. His eyes are brilliant amber, shining with ambition and animalistic anger. His teeth have been cut down into sharpened edges, and while they may look feeble, they are far from it. He wears overlapping plates of carapace armour, draped over by a cloak of interlocked adamantium. Upon his shoulders he wears a mantle of grey-white speckled fur, giving him extra warmth if needed.

Personality: Grogaar is a murderous brigand. He has always been somewhat of a recluse, only keeping within his own Squad. He doesn’t care for honour, and if needed will double-cross or rid of any who will form a possible problem. While he is like this, that does not stop him being friendly at times. He loyal follows Fulbur; enough that he turned his weapons on those of his brothers during the Turning. 

Background: Grogaar was born onto the Feral World of Alriksson. Set deep within the Segmentum Pacificus, it looks beautiful from orbit with emerald bands of jungle, interlocked with regal twists of ocean. Upon the surface, it is far from serene. Monstrous beasts roam, plying their way through the jungles in search of the human population. The population of Alriksson are Death Cultists, and because of this the world is constantly locked in bloody wars. 

Grogaar’s tribe was one of the more ferocious ones. They killed what they found, not even children being safe from their brutal blades and hatchets. During one particularly violent campaign, Grogaar distinguished himself as a cold blooded murderer, despite being a mere child. He cut his way through a throng of women who were protecting their children and threw the babes to the Fell-Hounds, not caring for their gurgled cries as they were end from head-to-toe and vice versa. 

Like a plague, they spread from camp-to-camp, killing and raping as they went. They did so in the name of the Emperor, performing blood rituals in his honour. Those who resisted Grogaar and his tribe were slaughtered. Those who did not, were either assimilated as slaves or simply cut down. By his fifteenth summer, Grogaar was already a named feared by many. It was during this year that the Astartes first arrived. 

A frigate of the Emperor’s Jesters engaged with Xenos raiders over Alriksson, and under the continued punishment of a thousand guns, was forced to crash land on the deadly world. Grogaar witnessed the following battles between Eldar and Astartes keenly, watching with his tribe as they fought with any that they could. Some wielded wreckage scraps, cutting down the lithe enemy with ease. Others had fashioned themselves firing-weapons, using whatever they could to do so. 

When the tide turned on the Astartes, Grogaar and his tribe committed themselves to their aid. They charged through the forest, wearing furs and carrying hooked blades. The Eldar raiders were caught by surprise as the tribesmen clambered aboard their firing machinations, kicking away riders and attempting to control the hovering constructs. Grogaar cut straight for the centre of the violent battle, where the commander of the Astartes fought with a dozen other Xenos.

The first that Grogaar came across had screamed vile curses, eve as the tribesman hacked it from shoulder-to-hip. The second and third lost their heads at the mouth, while the fourth fired a trio of shots into Grogaar. Grievously injured, he slashed and thrust at the enemy. It allowed the Astartes to gain control over the Xenos, but in doing so sucked the life away from the Feral Worlder. The Marine was in debt to Grogaar, and carried him back to the smoke-belching ruins of their frigate. 

There he was laid to rest in a stasis compartment, still soaked in his blood. The Apothecaries toiled over his inanimate form, healing his wounds bit by bit. Using the Gene-Seed of a dead Brother, they brought Grogaar back into life. He was no longer the childish tribesman, but rather a superhuman monster. For another two years the Marines were stranded, in which they deemed it that Alriksson was the perfect candidate for recruiting purposes. 

When he returned to the Emperor’s Jesters, many were shocked by him and his Feral Worlder companions. They indulged themselves in Blood Rituals, from the dissecting of captured enemies to the draining of one another’s blood. It was troublesome due to their superhuman systems. For months they were taught the ways of the Astartes, do to having limited supplies back on Alriksson. They learned to fire weapons; and slowly became the more vicious members of the Chapter.

This Alriksson sect kept to themselves, and many were placed within the same Squads. Grogaar was unlucky in the fact that he was not. He was placed in the Eighth Assault Company, honing his skills in close combat during these times. His Squad were among the better, despite the majority of them being rather young. Their Squad Leader, Trendol, took an immediate dislike to Grogaar. He treated him with a biased manner, almost looking down on him.

Yet Grogaar abided to his rule. That was until Fulbur turned his back on the Chapter. Grogaar violently attacked Trendol, with only his combat blade. Whereas the other was wielding his Chainsword, there was no real competition. The zeal and fury of Grogaar outclassed his master, and slowly his tremendous hacks began to wear down his master. He ripped the throat of his master away with his teeth, before cutting out his vile heart with his combat blade and tossing it to the other members of his Squad.

They were in a state of shock, watching as Brother turned on Brother. They did exactly that, turning their guns on Grogaar. He was forced into the bone-tunnels of the Craftworld, pursued by his former comrades like a dog. Those he had fought with for over a century suddenly became enemies, longing for his blood. They slowly closed in on Grogaar and he prepared to die, when the Alriksson Marines threw themselves onto the Squad.

Over sixty of them had came to his rescue, slaughtering the Assault Marines with terrible rage. They offered the mangled parts as a bloody payment to the Emperor, seeing this as an atonement of their actions. They turned the depths of the Craftworld into an abattoir that day. They hunted the remaining Eldar and many of the other Marines, their bloodlust refusing to sate. When they ran out of enemies, they turned on themselves. Grogaar cut down those who attacked him mercilessly, forgetting that they were blood-kin.

Eventually, only seven others remained. They were covered from helm to greave in both the lifeblood of Xenos and Astartes, but cared not. Exhausted, they merely sagged onto the crimson floor, panting. These Marines became his new Squad, along with a pair of non-Alriksson Astartes who had lost their Squads in the strife. These Astartes reverted back to their scouting ways, become an elitist force for the Black Jesters. Unknowingly, they had only helped to prolong the joy of the Murder God, Khorne…

Weapons: Grogaar carries an abundance of deadly weapons. His first is a Chainsword, the teeth of which were painted in the blood of a Chaplain of the White Jokers. An axe is his second weapon, created from bone and adamantium. His other weapons are a Bolt-Pistol and a Bolter, which he keeps strapped to his hips.

Squad:

Muninn and Huginn - Olive-skinned twins. Snipers of the Squad, highly skilled with keeping at a distance. 

Lrokthar - Hiver-Worlder. One of the two non-Alriksson Astartes. Armed with the Squad’s shotgun, of which he has adapted to have three barrels. De-facto second in command of the Squad, extensively tattooed and pierced. 

T’barok - Close combat expert of the Squad. He is utterly devoted to the Death Cult and carries a pair of wicked blades, along with a razor-whip. When not needed to fight in close combat, he will utilize his Plasma Gun.

Vlekorak - Sly and dangerous with his words. Vlekorak wields the Squad’s Missile Launcher, which he uses both in ranged and close combat. For the latter, he has added a ring of blades around the muzzle, though he also carries a pair of combat blades.

Zaal - Hive-Worlder. Zaal was originally of Mordant, and due to this has an added night vision which is far better than even his fellow Astartes. He carries the Squad’s Heavy Bolter, and wields it proudly while in combat. His secondary weapon is a razor-edged scimitar, taken from some far off world. 

Hrolth - Armed with a Bolter, Hrolth is one of the calmer Alriksson Marines. He is slow to engage, weighing the odds before he devotes to the melee. He is skilled with using both his Bolter and Chainsword on par, and is somewhat of an advisor to Grogaar. 

Gunnfra - The youngest of the remaining Alriksson Astartes, he is brash and quick to anger. His Bolter has brought death to many, however. His second weapon is a mighty mace, carved from the decking of a decrepit vessel. Upon the head lays the broken, wretched remains of an Aquila. Whether he took this from the same ship or not, it is unknown.

Saakren - White-haired and decorated with a thousand scars. He often bathes in his own blood, bleeding himself to the extent that he can barely stand. These self-harming tactics are seen as hazardous, even to the Alriksson Astartes, and one that they try to ward away. Saakren is highly acrobatic, and because of this wields the position of lead scout within the Squad.

Additional Information: If needed, the Scouts can be mounted in Land Speeders or aboard Bikes.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Accepted, also, is he a Scout?

There's alot of text, it's hard to figure out...

Also, I'm not clear on what chapter he supports...


----------



## dark angel

He is and isn't. When the Alriksson Astartes turned (Yes, they follow Fulbur.), they got rid of their armour. So they're full Astartes, but are running around in modified scout armour. Also, they are members of the Black Jesters, though their armour doesn't really show that.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

I'll put your guys down as scouts...
Other than that, you can begin...


----------



## dark angel

One thing - Can they have Bikes? I mean, might as well take the fight to the enemy... :grin:


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

No, maybe later, but for now...

No.


----------



## komanko

Here it is, anyone who is not the GM don't read it. If its OK with you Black Legionnaire I'll remove the spoiler.




Who am I playing as?

Name: Chapter Master Fulbur 'Black Beard' Vern.

Age: 862

Appearance: Fulbur stands at 6.8 ft without any armor. He is muscular and have a solid and athletic build. Fulbur wears a terminator armor most of the time in the colors of the Black Jesters. Fulbur's is bald but has a rather long beard. His beard is black and well taken care of. Fulbur's eyes are in the color of sea green. Many scars decorates his body and he feels only honor for wearing this scars. Most of the time he leaves his helm on while in battle. He likes the feeling of being inside a tactical dreadnought armor. His armor is been through much. Many scars decorate his body from years of fighting. Some across is arms and chest. There is rather big scar which runs across his entire face from cheek to cheek and across the nose.

Personality: Fulbur is a rather nice marine, he is friendly to everyone, to scouts, to regular astartes, terminator marines, everyone. Their rank does not matter. He regards his troops and takes well care of them. Although he is the chapter master he will listen to what men of lower rank might say. Fulbur will sacrifice himself to save a handful of marines under his command. He is a great fighter and always tries to be in the middle of the loudest, toughest and biggest fight. Through his history he became very hateful towards chaos, holding personal vendetta against them. Fulbur has an iron will and it is hard to break. One of his well known problems is that the moment he decides to do something he wont sway from it even if he find a better way. 

Background: Fulbur Vern was born on the hive world Gehenna Prime. He grew up with his parents and two brothers. Growing up in the hive planet was hard, it was a rough and tough living. When he was only four his parents were murdered by gangs and their belongings stolen. This left him and his two older brothers alone. His brother, Laeron, took care of him and Mel, which also was older. Laeron was already sixteen when the murder occurred and Mel was ten. It was not easy for Laeron to find them food and shelter. He had to work hard for them to have enough money for basic food, but soon everything changed, Laeron became addicted to some kind of drug that finally killed him leaving the seven year old Fulbur and Mel alone, but they survived. Once he was in age Fulbur joined the space marines as he felt he needed some excitement in his life. Soon he got all the excitement he wanted and even more. He rather quickly raised from a scout to a fully fledged space marine. He battled for many years until finally he reached the position of Chapter Master along with his close friend Carvan.

Years passed and Fulbor and Carvan's bond grew stronger, the fought with great spirit, courage and will, taking comfort in each other. Until one day they assaulted a plant which was infested with chaos. It was heavily tainted and the battle took a long time. They started from landing with their stormbirds. They swept across the planet, destroying everyone, tainted imperial guards, chaos cultists, even daemons. They have finally finished by destroying a chaos fortress and the chaos lord who was leading it, but one manage to escape, a sorcerer, the chaos lord's right hand. Fulbur and Carvan followed him, as he opened a secret door and went inside. As they opened the door a magnificent sight was revealed. A subterranean maze. It stretched for many miles. Carvan told Fulbur that they had to hunt the sorcerer or he will taint the world anew, and so they did. They chased him for hours until they arrived at a shrine, it was marked with the blessings and icons of chaos. This was the source of the taint.

Carvan finished off the sorcerer after Fulbur knocked him with his thunder hammer. They stood up, both bloodied and tired. The sorcerer had help, daemons and cultists. It was a hard fight. They signaled some of the squads that remained on planet. Those squads set explosives in the cave. Yet something stopped Carvan, he approached the shrine to the chaos god Khorne. Upon the shrine laid a skull. Picking up the skull Carvan left.

Many years later on the same planet Fulbur murdered Carvan in an epic clash that was told for ages. Fulbur stood victorius yet he was not happy, his misery could be seen in each blow he delivered. He wanted redemption and the only way to take it was by killing Carvan. He had to defeat the Omnicron within him, he had to save Carvan by killing him and he had to redeem himself. Many did not know the reason for this fight, they only knew that Fulbur murdered Carvan which resulted in a split through the chapter, dividing it, destroying friendships and bonds just as Omnicron did to Fulbur and Carvan.

Weapons: Thunder hammer, which is named Carvan in the memory of his friend. He uses with both hands to deliver extremely powerful and devastating blows, also always has a Cyclone Missile Launcher on him. While not using the Thunder hammer, Fulbur uses a Assault cannon in his left hand and a Chainfist.

Equipment: MK IV Terminator Armor, three frag grenades and three krak grenades.

Squad: Chapter Master

Hope its fine. Tell me where to edit. Couldn't send by PM, wont let me.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

BRILLIANT!

Accepted! Now hurry on to the Action Thread...


----------



## komanko

Really it was that good XD.
Should I remove that Spoiler?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Nah, keep it, just hurry onto the Action thread...


----------



## dark angel

The whole spoiler thing, is well, pointless. People are going to check what is beneath, anyway. I did, there is no point in me pretending that I didn't. When Komanko posts in the action thread, people will see who he is playing anyway. Also the whole use of a nickname, is it needed? People give you nicknames, it isn't for you to decide. Oh, and the age seems to be a bit on the extreme side, in all honesty... >.>


----------



## komanko

I've followed what BL said. Nick was my idea, isn't really necessary just decided to give it a touch. I've put it in spoiler because some people cant tell apart what they know OOC game and what they know IG. I did not know if I'm posting sensitive info so I've decided to put it in spoiler.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

dark angel, komanko's app is good enough to be accepted and I see no reason to change it...

komanko, feel free to post in the action thread...


----------



## komanko

You don't have to tell me every post you make to post  I saw it, I'm working on it.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Sorry, it's just that you were hanging around on the thread alot...


----------



## dark angel

I never said it needed to be changed. I pointed out what I thought was flawed, which was the age and the nickname. Some of the Imperium's greatest heroes are not that old, very few Marines actually live to be that age, anyway. You do have the odd one, but they are mostly Blood Angels and their Successors. But whatever, I'm not going to make any difference in saying any of this.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ok, I'll take out the jump pakcs, but it means Chapter Master Aurio is gonna be flying off without us... also, what's in my squad? All bolters....? But boring for a command squad. :laugh:


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Your choice, as long as you start posting on the Action Thread...


----------



## Captain Stillios

Ill try to walk as much as possible Darvi 

Oh and I think Ill be with you in our drop pod.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I am about to, I just don't know what my squad has.... can I come up with something reasonable, and edit it into my character sheet?

And yes, Stillios, you better damned well walk. Or else. :spiteful:

Also, I'm sorta having trouble finding what to post... we've just landed in the desert, right? Can we see the enemy base? Is there even a base...? (I think someone took the initiative and said there was a base, which is good on them) If we can see it, how big is it...? If it's only quickly made, as we've been hunting the Black Jesters, surely it will be small and ramshackle?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

They're using ruins, so it's quite large...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ok, ok. Using some ancient ruins as main infastructure, with probably landed aircraft serving as main bulk, but also some landed demountable buildings.

I'm clear on that now. But my squad....? If it's a typical Command squad, it would have:

- Me
- Standard Bearer (banner and a bolt pistol)
- Champion (power sword and combat shield)
- Apothecary (medic stuff and chainsword/bolter/bolt pistol)
- Veteran (I'd like to give him a plasma gun for reasons I've discussed with dark angel... don't worry, he wouldn't last long enough to use the plasma gun properly  )

Does that sound dandy? If it suits you, I'll edit my sheet and go ahead and post.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Fine, don't take too long...


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

...Please remain active guys...


----------



## komanko

We are, we thought that you need to post, after all I think everybody posted already.


----------



## Aramius

Black Legionnaire did say the updates were coming once a week, with plot changes each time, and that we must wait two posts minimum before posting again. Sounds to me like he wants us to keep rolling until the update hits, then roll with that.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

^Exactly what I had in mind, besides, I made it clear that the White Jokers have to storm the Black Jester's base...So that is what they should do...


----------



## warsmith7752

I need komanko to answer sorrows question before I can post (hint hint)


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

If it's about anything to do with the RPG, I can awnser them if you want me to Warsmith...


----------



## komanko

OK, I'll answer them as soon as I have time to post.


----------



## dark angel

Since when were the Marines descended from the Imperial Fists? As far as I know, there hasn't been anything said mentioning where their origins like, but the way Stillios' post reads, they are from Dorn's Gene-Seed. He also spells Fulbur as Fulber, which is correct?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

1. Stillios asked me about the Primach the Emperor's Jesters are decended from, so I randomly picked Rogal Dorn...
2. Fulbur is the correct way to spell his name...


----------



## dark angel

Then perhaps it should be made more clear about their origins? For future references, and whatnot. In favourable conditions, it would have been made clear here that you had okayed the move on the Primarch, that way it doesn’t cause any confusion. Does this mean that the Chapter suffers from the same ailments as the Fists?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Hmm...How about I send a full backstory on the Emperor's Jesters (Pre-Split) to every player so they perfectly understand the history of the two Chapters...

I'll work on it right away!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

The Imperial Fists suffer aliments...? *facepalm* I thought it was the BA who were all screwed up.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

...Y'know, I'll keep the Emperor's Jesters backstory a secret for now...


----------



## Aramius

Fret not Darvaleth, we don't have particularly virulent mutations or anything. Imperial Fists geneseed lacks the Betcher's Gland, which provides acidic spittle, and the Sus-an Membrane, which allows mortally wounded Space Marines to enter suspended animation. Not particularly bad losses. Besides which, from what Lexicanum has provided, it looks like the changes occured post-Codex Astartes, so for all intents and purposes, we probably have pretty pure geneseed.

That, or I'm wildly speculating and about to be shot down by our Glorious Leader. :laugh:


----------



## LorKann

Are there still slots available?


----------



## komanko

Yes, look at the first page, there are slots available in both factions.


----------



## Ultra111

Black jester - devastator squad, tactical squad

White Jokers - Devastator squad, scout squad.

Those are available...(you know you wanna join the white jokers  )


----------



## LorKann

*Name:* Sergeant Uther Sherreng

*Age:* 40

*Apperance:* Uther is clad in the thick power armour of the White Jokers. Years of battle experience have worn much of the paintwork off of his plate but the motifs of his chapter still show heavily. His armour is slightly off-white in colour with a sickly contrasting dark green adorning the many finer details of his uniform.

*Personality:* Uther has seen many battles in his time, particularly against the cunning Eldar and his fellow marines of the Black Jesters chapter. His is notable for his heavy Scandinavian-esque accent. His battle experience has left him both sage and cynical. He has become increasingly cold towards his fellow squad members during his time in service to the White Jokers. He will fight without mercy or kindness and has very little care for who he and his fellow Devastators plough down with their heavy bolters. However, the fact that he has opted for a Heavy Bolter and has chosen to fight alongside his brothers rather and claim a heroic position of glory within the chapter may show either a humble nature or a subconscious desire for brotherhood between he and his fellow marines.

*Weapons:* Astartes Mk IIIc Heavy Bolter

*Equipment:* Mark 7 Aquila Armour.

*Squad:* White Jokers Devastator Squad. Uther leads a squad of 4 other Devastators, all equipped with Heavy Bolters for dealing with infantry en mass.

*Fellow Squad Members:*
Adrian Hearth
Alexandros Thengar
Nathanos Falcire
Balador Thengar (no relation to Alexandros)

(Thick armour and big-ass bolters, COME OHN!!)


----------



## Alsojames

Ooooh, sweet! I am SO IN!

Now, gimme a minute to write up my sharacter.




> *Samael Venrick* (Black Jesters)
> Age: 101
> 
> Apperance: Tall, muscular, long brown hair with green eyes and a scar going down his left eye.
> 
> Personality: Talktive, like to joke around. Very fierce combatant, however.
> 
> Background: Samael Venrick's history is shrouded in mystery. All he every says about his background was that he was born into a world of war, and joined the Black Jesters to use his experience for the greater good of mankind. He was always second-best during his training, but always popular because of his sense of humor. He also states that he had a wife before becoming a space marine, though this has never been proven and Samael stands by it to this day.
> 
> Weapons: Heavy Bolter, Boltgun (backup), chainknife (essentially a very short chainsword)
> 
> Equipment: Devenstator Squad


----------



## Therizza

Name: Sergeant Pedrag Quantine

Age: 155

Apperance: Sergeant Pedrag wears a well maintained suit of scout armor. His armor is a dull white with black markings.

Personality: Pedrag has fought in many battles on countless planets. During his time as a Scout Sergeant of the White Jesters he has honed his skills at marksmanship, constantly striving for ballistic perfection. His demeanor is gruff but he has a patience unmatched by his fellow Marines. He has been known to lay still for days waiting for the right moment to lose a single bolter shell into his prey. Despite his role as the leader of a sniper squad, Pedrag still maintains his skill with a blade, a skill he learned as a boy. He has passed much of his knowledge onto his fellow Scouts and treats them as brothers, as the Chapter is the only family he has ever known.

Weapons: Stalker Pattern Boltgun, combat knife, bolt pistol

Equipment: Scout Armor

Squad: White Jokers Scout Squad. Pedrag’s Scouts all use Sniper Rifles for dealing death from afar. Each has a standard issue bolt pistol and combat knife for close encounters.

Fellow Squad Members:
Marteus Fend
Thrakus Stalven
Gregor Ivansen
Rez Korosh


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

All accepted, now all that's left is the Tactical Squad of the Black Jesters...
@AlsoJames: Can you tone down Samael's age a bit please?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

1001?! holy bajesus, thats an oldie.

Anyway, sorry for not posting for a while but i've been quite busy this week so i'll post later.


----------



## Ultra111

Good to have the new guys on board, especially the fellow white jokers


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

As long as people start shooting each other, I don't care about a thing...


----------



## Ultra111

I think we would be more incline to shoot if we had more structure, if you get me...

Are their any more forces on the planet? As in do we have more squads dropped onto the planet that we have players for? So squads that we can kill etc, because otherwise we can't just go "and Adeon shot Fulbur square in the face" etc, doesn't work.

I'm not really understanding who we can kill...


----------



## LorKann

I think we need a few NPCs to kill. Since killing is a bit of a sensitive subject among RPers, we're all gonna end up missing every shot or taking an impossible amount of wounds.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

I don't think that the GM has thought this part through yet...


----------



## dark angel

Yeah, Farseer. You bastard.  Also, the Imperial Fists tend to be dour, so I imagine both factions are as well. 

Onto the new characters - 1001 and 40? Bit extreme, or not so on the other case. Fact is, if he is 40, he's done something epic to be a Sergeant. Not my place to say, but I'd put it up by thirty or fifty years at least. As for the 1001, I'd drop that to at least 300 or so..

Farseer - Should I commence our plan, now? :grin:


----------



## Aramius

Plan? There's a plan? Why was I not included in the plan? Oh God it's because I'm going to die in the plan. You're planning to assassinate me and take my place well _I won't let you because I'm onto you now and *you'll never catch me with my guard down now!*_

...

*ahem* I mean, "Oh, there's a plan? Might we be informed of this plan?" :grin:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Why was i thinking this when i saw his post too?

Anyway... plan? there's a plan?


----------



## dark angel

It's not a plan as such. Nothing major, like the changing of sides. If you read back, Farseer mentions that we have something lined up. You'll see if Farseer is ready for me to go through with it, however!


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

I've just re-read the first page and all our ages must be over 1000 now. Typo?

Edit: scratch that, that was secret character.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

@LorKann: That is why we have more than one member of the squad, the rules (should) state that the occasional member of a player's squad can die, but not the player...
@Ultra111: 1. Yes, there are more forces on the planet, they'll be revealed in further updates...
2. There will be alot of missed gunfire, but there'll still be casualties, and you can't kill a Player...But you can kill their fellow squad members (Occasionally) and their vehicles.


----------



## dark angel

Shouldn't there be something in place where if someone wants to kill a member of your Squad, they should send a PM and ask first? I mean, if someone suddenly tore apart one of my beloved Alriksson Marines, I wouldn't be happy. Not at all.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Hmm, if that is something you want to do, then do as you wish...


----------



## Therizza

Is it alright if I give my guy a land speeder storm?


----------



## Alsojames

The Black Legionnaire said:


> All accepted, now all that's left is the Tactical Squad of the Black Jesters...
> @AlsoJames: Can you tone down Samael's age a bit please?


Woops, I thought it said 'min 1000'.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

@Therizza: ...Fine...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Dark angel, I said BA were screwed up, not DA. Silly. 


And yes.....let the PLAN commence..... mwuhahah! I won't be able to reply until Saturday, though...


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Um, what is this 'Plan'?


----------



## Therizza

seriously? our command squad gets insta-gibbed by scouts!?! chapter master please order me to start blowing heads off.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

What seems to be the problem Therizza?


----------



## dark angel

Firstly, they ain't Scouts. They're full Astartes, in the garb of the Scouts. Secondly, it was Farseer's idea to get rid of his Command Squad, not mine. Both he and the Chapter Master are still around, so I see no problem with it. Oh, and if you have any plan to kill off my Marines, you'd best PM me first..


----------



## Therizza

I don't know if it is part of farseers plan or something, but our chapter command squad got toasted before even getting stuck in. that's all I'm saying.

edit: I guess it was part of his plan. I'm just upset our banner is now just laying on a glassed sand dune, this being an honor-feud type of conflict. And I'm probably not gonna be able to get a bead on your nasties, them being in defile and all.

P.S. Sorry I didn't realize that your guys were pretty ba and not just mundane scouts. Mea culpa!


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

But, did he directly kill you? That's what I want to know...


----------



## Therizza

@Legionnaire- no, I was confused as to what just happened, but Dark Angel clarified things.

@Dark Angel- I meant no disrespect with my original post.


----------



## dark angel

And none taken. A simple misunderstanding, nothing more, nothing less. I probably should have posted here explaining immediately after, anyway. But then again, I should do a lot of things, and that isn't happening.


----------



## Ultra111

Can I just say that from the sounds of hwo the white jokers where grouping, all the marines were together, so why would the command squad be soo far from the rest, and so far away from their chapter master?

Seeing as they were grouped together, I'm sure now that my terminator squad, the land raider, and other squad know where your scouts are? Even if the land raider didn't, it can shoot in their general direction which would probably kill one or two.

I wanna post, but I'm unsure what to write lol.


----------



## dark angel

Actually - Someone else made mention to the growing force. I imagine the Squad was moving towards the others, though it doesn’t matter in all honesty. The Chapter Master is with them, I do believe, thus why I didn’t make mention of either his or Farseer’s character. The Scouts are gone, so no, the Land Raider wouldn’t be able to kill any of them. If it can shoot magically through a mountainous landscape of dunes, then fair enough..

I have no intentions for any of the Squad to die yet, as I have already told Captain Stillios. There will be more chances later, but for now, they're pretty much safe from death..


----------



## Ultra111

Ok, I was just a bit confused.

I must have missed the bit where your scouts left the scene, I'll try a post...


----------



## Captain Stillios

@Lorkarr: We sent you an empty rhino not a razorback with bodies in. Just a note tat yo should edit.


----------



## blackhole

Is the Black Jester fortress a ruin?


----------



## Therizza

I hope no one minds, but my boys are going to start taking pot shots at the Black Jesters in the ruins/base thingy.


----------



## komanko

blackhole said:


> Is the Black Jester fortress a ruin?


Legionnaire said earlier, means some pages ago I think, that its ruins.




Therizza said:


> I hope no one minds, but my boys are going to start taking pot shots at the Black Jesters in the ruins/base thingy.


 In my opinion I think you should wait for Stillios as he is your chapter master and you are supposed to follow his orders I guess, but heck, do what you want...


----------



## LorKann

Rightio. I shall get to it!

UPDATE:
Changed. Sorry, I must have missed that detail


----------



## blackhole

Therizza said:


> I hope no one minds, but my boys are going to start taking pot shots at the Black Jesters in the ruins/base thingy.


Hey go ahead, that would give me something to type about.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yeah, sorry. By not being online I've allowed epic confusion to reign. :laugh:

I had agreed beforehand to have my squad utterly boned by a plasma meltdown. The details were up to dark angel. But Cronar is not dead, and I believe the Chapter Master is with him still. People seem to be posting things like "no movement, all dead" etc, but we're not. Some survivors. We're not that easy.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

UPDATED!

Read Post 1 for Details on the UPDATE!


----------



## darkreever

Just wanted to remind a few of you one of the rules your GM has for this RP. That being the two paragraph per action thread post, which would mean a minimum of six sentences for each post. (Three sentences is generally the smallest a paragraph can be.)

Don't be like Stillios, and completely forget punctuation so you only have one gigantic run on sentence.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Thanks for the compliment Reever....hey wait!


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

UPDATE!

Please don't ignore the UPDATE!


----------



## komanko

Don't you think it would be better to post it in the action thread for everyone to see. I am 100% sure that not everybody check the req thread.


----------



## unxpekted22

its generally safe to assume black legionnaire that your players wont ignore the update. If it has been a long time with no posts after the update you can always send your players private messages asking whats up.

Komanko players are usually subscribed to both the recruitment and action threads yes?


----------



## dark angel

I've never subscribed to a thread on Heresy, Unxpekted. Nor will I ever do so. If you are that lazy that you cannot remember the name of a simple thread, and what section it is in, should you truly be partaking? :wink:

As for the update, I'm not sure what you want us to do, in all honesty. Some better guidelines would be appreciated..


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Basically, the Black Jesters have to enter the settlement and making an alliance with the strange humans in hopes of borrowing the object...
And the White Jokers are going to infiltrate the settlement and take the object...


----------



## LorKann

darkreever said:


> Just wanted to remind a few of you one of the rules your GM has for this RP. That being the two paragraph per action thread post, which would mean a minimum of six sentences for each post. (Three sentences is generally the smallest a paragraph can be.)
> 
> Don't be like Stillios, and completely forget punctuation so you only have one gigantic run on sentence.


In defence of my short reply thread;
A) I had to be heading to bed as I had work in the morning so needed to make it a quick one.
B) Uther's not really doing much at the moment. Short of describing the interior of the rhino or my comrad's rather familiar armour, there's not really alot else I can comment on.


----------



## darkreever

LorKann said:


> A) I had to be heading to bed as I had work in the morning so needed to make it a quick one.
> B) Uther's not really doing much at the moment. Short of describing the interior of the rhino or my comrad's rather familiar armour, there's not really alot else I can comment on.


Neither of those are good excuses to be perfectly honest. No one is rushing you to get a post in, you have all the time in the world and the best time to post is when you have a fair amount of it to work with.

There is always a lot you can add to an action thread post; description, action, speaking, thoughts, plotting, planning, going over past events to keep them fresh, recalling certain details or actions.


Take it from someone who has seen and done it himself, you can add quite a lot to an action thread post even when you don't have that much to physically do.


----------



## dark angel

One thing that has been bugging me, LorKann, is the L's in your posts. Why are they there? It makes it much harder to read, and I don't see any necessary point for them being in the post.


----------



## Ultra111

dark angel said:


> One thing that has been bugging me, LorKann, is the L's in your posts. Why are they there? It makes it much harder to read, and I don't see any necessary point for them being in the post.


It's because he has a deep accent of some sort, so he is trying to add some more...depth?...or personality to the character by doing so.

Although I admit it is harder to read _sometimes_.


----------



## dark angel

All Astartes have deep voices, I imagine. I know people with deep accents, my grandfather counted among them, but he definately doesn't say L, with every word which he says..


----------



## Ultra111

It's not the tone, it's the accent I meant. I don't know what its from without looking at his profile, but if you read it in a certain way then it does sound right...sort of...

Although we know he has a voice like that so we could probably drop it.


----------



## warsmith7752

What are the strange humans like? Are they advanced in technology? Are they in the imperium? How many are there? I want to post but I don't know what to write.


----------



## dark angel

Accent, tone. It's all the same for me. It just seems like a needless addition to me, but if that is the way he wants to post, there is little I can do about it.. 

Warsmith - How do you plan to get your Squad from the base, when it has an advancing force of enemy Astartes closing on it? You should just let Grogaar and his bunch do it. :grin:


----------



## LorKann

To those of you wondering about the L's, it's an accent. If you can, roll your R when you say things like ready or brother. adding the additional l was the best way I can think of to sort of represent it. I suppose it's sort of a silent 'l' in some ways and was simply there to emphasise the R. 
With regards to it's use, we all have different writing styles and influences and I personally like my dialogue to be written to sound slightly more phonetic when necessary for added depth. Accents to me are vitally important and it irritates me when they are overlooked. For instance, in Tolkien's Middle-Earth Legendarium, the language of Sindarin takes heavy influence in pronunciation and spelling from Welsh so I always imagined characters such as Elrond and Arwen to speak with a slightly Welsh accent. So then naturally when I watch the films, it was a minor pet peeve of mine that they all spoke perfectly pronounced English. In a similar fashion, I always imagined Galadriel and Celeborn to speak with a slightly Finnish accent (as Quenyan is based quite a bit on Finnish). My point is I enjoy the idea of accents and dialects and their origins. If it really does bug you that much however then maybe I should remove it, though at the expense of my own immersion...


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

The humans aren't in the imperium, and they seem to wear loin cloths...
But they carry a nailgun-like weapon known as the 'Dual Shot Spiker'...


----------



## Ultra111

Personally I am fine with the L, so no need to change for me.


----------



## warsmith7752

So the humans are hostile to White jokers but not us? 

@Dark Angel: I'm the assault squad sergeant so I would jump pack there but I thought the White jokers had aborted but obviously not. So now I wait till they get their backsides into the ruins so i can attack them.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

The White Jokers are infiltrating, I doubt the strange humans will reaise they exsist...

And as long as you don't shoot at them, they wont be hostile...


----------



## unxpekted22

dark angel said:


> I've never subscribed to a thread on Heresy, Unxpekted. Nor will I ever do so. If you are that lazy that you cannot remember the name of a simple thread, and what section it is in, should you truly be partaking? :wink:
> 
> As for the update, I'm not sure what you want us to do, in all honesty. Some better guidelines would be appreciated..


I sub every thread I comment in DA haha, so there's too many for me to remember. Besides that, yeah I am pretty lazy but ever since I missed the start of the claw for like two days I decided I should just go ahead and make sure I know when things have been posted in.

but anyway, I prob shouldnt be cluttering this recruitment thread.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Wait, where is this update? In the OP....? I'll go check it now, but is that conventional.... why not just post a new post with the update on it, instead of editing old ones...?


----------



## komanko

Thats what I said Dravilius the Third. Why wont you read XD Its kind of useless updating in the recruitment thread.


----------



## Aramius

Need a bit of confirmation on something. Ultra111 mentioned having access to Skull Probes in his post. Having seen in the updated thread details that the Black Jesters got them, is this correct? Or was this a mistake/typo?

EDIT: Original post was edited, answers the question. Nvm.


----------



## blackhole

How do our characters hear about this? I mean do we wait for the chapter master to tell us or can we "pick up" the info over the vox?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Both, is that okay with you?


----------



## blackhole

No problem just didn't want to twist the story.


----------



## komanko

After giving it a lot of thought I've decided to drop out of this RP, as I cant see myself continuing here. I wish you all good luck and a special one to Black Legionnaire.

Cheers komanko.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

ANNOUNCEMENT!

Komanko has dropped out of the RP, that means that someone must make an application for Fulbur...

...The person playing as Fulbur will recieve information about the events that led up to Fulbur murdering Carvan!


----------



## Therizza

With regards to the power source, what should I do? Try and get closer in my land speeder and relay intel to the chapter HQ?


----------



## Deus Mortis

If you will have me, I will take up the mantle of Fulbur in komanko's place. Feel free to look the other RP's I'm part of if you doubt my ability, but hopefully you will find nothing to your displeasure.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Deus! Again we shall meet in battle!


----------



## Deus Mortis

Indeed we shall, and the fate of our split chapter shall rest on the outcome.

Basically, when we meet it's going to be one hell of a battle, and we will do it justice!


----------



## Captain Stillios

I shall slay you traitor! (Aurio named you a traitor first )

Finally I can fight you when you dont have an unfair advantage.


----------



## Ultra111

Kick his arse Aurio!


----------



## Deus Mortis

Naming me a traitor does not make it so (But hey, I might be )

And yes it shall be an even fight!


----------



## hippypancake

I got your back Deus


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

@Deus: Very well, you can take up the role of Fulbur...
@Therizza: That sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Ultra111

hippypancake said:


> I got your back Deus


My land raider will mow you down before you get the chance


----------



## warsmith7752

you wont have any tracks to drive it with if sorrow gets his way.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Sorrow can't do shit if Theranth has his head


----------



## warsmith7752

Theranth can't take sorrows head if sorrow has his arms and legs.


And get your White jester asses into those ruins I need somethin to type about.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

I have more bad news...

Lord Ramo has left the RP, his position is now free...


----------



## Warsmith40

The RPs I'm in right now, are movin' slowly, so I figured I'd throw in with this one! Hopefully I can catch up with what's going on ^^' If I'm not actually in the field yet, I do like drop pods :victory:

Name: Urizel Lyricus
Allegiance: Black Jesters
Age: 79

Apperance: Armor is the color of the Black Jesters, black with red trim, with the standard Tactical icon on his right pauldron. His face is weathered, but reveals his vitality. Slimmer than most Astartes, but taller as well.

Personality: Urizel loves the ironies of battle and willingly takes on the basic tasks of the Tactical Sergeant. He respects shows of skill and wit, resulting in his loyalty to Fulbur when he triumphed over Carvan.

Background: Urizel Lyricus joined well before the split, and earned his place as a Tactical Sergeant for his consistent performance and ability to quickly outwit an enemy in battle. While some mocked him for his less imposing physique, his skills in combat quickly put such jeers behind. His squad is known for its rapid intervention in desperate conflicts, supporting the more specialized brethren rather than take on their own battles. Urizel himself has saved fellow marines from harm with well placed bursts of bolt rounds.

When Fulbur struck down Carvan, he was surprised for the first time in ages. While he regretted the loss of Carvan, he also saw in Fulbur a great potential, and the skill it must have taken to slay Carvan was worthy of respect. Urizel thus followed Fulbur when he took control of the Chapter, and found it foolish that some of his brethren seperated from Fulbur's control. While he hardbor's no ill-will toward his wayward brethren, he does not hesitate to fight in Fulbur's name.

Weapons: Storm Bolter, Chainsword; his squad has a meltagun and heavy bolter
Equipment: Mark 6 Corvus Armour, Frag/Krak grenades
Squad: Tactical Squad


----------



## warsmith7752

Just wandering if you realise that the terminator squad is available 40?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Deus, you're going to have to fight your way through one, messed up Space Marine.

Cronar Torthaak has just seen his squad obliterated. He has two lightning claws, a Chapter Banner fixed to his back, and he's gone completely psycho. He won't infiltrate the ruins; he'll run in and slaughter the first Black Jester he sees. He's really, really peeved.

How do you feel... under the eyes of a madman, who could strike at any time, with infinite fury and hatred... he he he....:spiteful:


----------



## warsmith7752

Fury V.S tactically planned strike by another marine with claws + his squad. Sorrow is going to have be everywhere.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

No plan survives contact with the enemy.

And, if the enemy is a maddened Cronar, nothing survives at all. :laugh:

EDIT: Wow 200 posts in this thread. xD


----------



## warsmith7752

Well hurry up and get your ass inside those ruins where we stage an epic battle.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Received PM, and responded.

Let plan 2 commence.... tee hee.... :laugh: At last, Cronar will whoop some ass.


----------



## Warsmith40

@7752 Yeah I realized they were open, but I felt like playing a Tac squad instead  I'm not even sure if I'm ine yet anyway


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

@Warsmith40: Accepted, personally I thought anyone new wouldv'e gone for the Techmarine...

@Everyone: So this update can be completed, I'll stall the next one for a week...
Let me know via PM when you have made contact with the humans...


----------



## Deus Mortis

Well (depending upon if he takes order from Sola...I mean Fulbur :laugh I have sent Dark angel to 'investigate' the energy signatures, which is where I assume the humans are, so we might beat the White Jokers!

Edit: Gah, made the same mistake again. Damn the names and being really similar!


Also, apologises to people who may have been confused by my update, as *I* got confused as to which half of the chapter I was  Don't worry, I've edited it and it's now correct!


----------



## G0arr

Deus Mortis said:


> Well (depending upon if he takes order from Sola...I mean Fulbur :laugh I have sent Dark angel to 'investigate' the energy signatures, which is where I assume the humans are, so we might beat the Black Jokers!


You are the Black Jokers, I think... Damn now you have me thinking, congratulations you have confused me!


----------



## Deus Mortis

G0arr said:


> You are the Black Jokers, I think... Damn now you have me thinking, congratulations you have confused me!


Damn it, I made the same mistake again  I'll remember which one I am soon, I promise!


----------



## warsmith7752

I'm on your side dues and I meant that Sorrow was listing in on the main stream. My mistake I kind of guessed how the vox system works and I didn't send my guys to investigate the spikes I sent them to attack farseer but wait for his post for more on that.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Bah, curses! More confusion. Sorry, I'll delete that post as it's irrelevant. Sorry mate.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Cronar's gone psycho!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Therizza

herodutus, post is incoming. gotta get dinner first though.


----------



## LorKann

Mr Stillios, Uther's waiting for instructions! :laugh:


----------



## hippypancake

I love how he's been waiting forever


----------



## Deus Mortis

Just out of interest, we have several squads (i.e. Techmarine, terminators, etc) which aren't taken by players, so are we treating them as NPC's which we (being myself and other senior commanders) can command, or not until players have taken them?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

No, for now, they don't exist...


----------



## Captain Stillios

Post coming in tonight!


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Captain Stillios said:


> Post coming in tonight!


Finally...
I was wondering where you went...


----------



## darkreever

Yeah, because thats one way of inspiring someone to post..


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Ehehe...
Sorry, I was just worried he mightv'e ditched the RP...
I shouldn't worry...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Sorry guys (and gals as it might be) but i'm going to have to leave as i just can't get into this Roleplay here. Best of luck to you all however!

Black Leigion, Make him go out with a bang please?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Well assuming that they followed me he could just be shot up by the Black Jesters command squad.


----------



## G0arr

Alright who all is still in this thing? Dreadnought is about to smash something and for the love of mike I need to know who is active. (And if at all possible where are you?)


----------



## Therizza

Quantine just sent you a vox and is heading in fast to krump sum 'eads!


----------



## Therizza

was that what you had in mind herodotus?


----------



## G0arr

Yeah that's good.
The current problem I'm having is that on this wall there is only the command squad still active. I really have no clue on any others on the defenses right now. It's them the chapter master and the assault squad that are currently posting. So injuries or death in all squads are important at this point. I'm not gonna want one of those "Pops from behind cover and fires," moments if it is something that anyone would have seen coming.


----------



## warsmith7752

Sorrow is fighting your terminators at a gap in the wall. Stiltos can you edit you post not to include sorrow, please you kind of completely screwed him.


----------



## Deus Mortis

It's alright Sorrow, Fulbur doesn't forget his loyal servants. I'm going to have a bit of a quick fight with Stillos, so I could stop him from killing you. k:

Just need to work through the details with him!


----------



## warsmith7752

There are 5 terminators around me, don't forget them me and ultra 11 also have something planned.


----------



## LorKann

I'm still in it to win it!


----------



## hippypancake

Well g0arr you kinda just blew up the Razorback Llofrudd was standing next to...so yeah you just found me. I'm going to post about that Assault Squad that just landed. I'm assuming that it is a NPC squad that no one is controlling so I'm going to take a few wacks at them, if they are someones then I'll edit my post


----------



## warsmith7752

would it be ok if i kill of sorrow and take the techmarine?


----------



## Ultra111

I'll kill him for you Warsmith xD lol

I took a gamble with my post (I don't know if stilios changed his post, and I posted my one before reading about him changing his...so I was going from that)

If it's not cool with you, I'll change it. If you want sorrow to be killed off though it looks fine to me, I would jsut have to finish the ending part...get Sorrow and Adeon to have a CC fight or something


----------



## warsmith7752

yeah we will have to make it epic, i will wait for the gm to reply.


----------



## Ultra111

warsmith7752 said:


> yeah we will have to make it epic, i will wait for the gm to reply.


Ok mate, so is my post ok with you?

A one on one dual between unopposable strength and epic manoeuverability, should be pretty fun


----------



## warsmith7752

Aye it will shake yulbur, I will start getting my post written up now.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

How about Cronar gets revenge for his lost eye? Then you can lop off one of his legs whilst you're at it? (Tempting...?) :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752

A legless marine isn't much use is it? Do you intend on continueing farseer?


----------



## hippypancake

warsmith7752 said:


> A legless marine isn't much use is it? Do you intend on continueing farseer?


it's only a flesh wound


----------



## blackhole

Was the destroyed razorback mine?


----------



## hippypancake

idk whose it was I just know one exploded so I said there was a normal tact squad with us and their razorback went kaboom


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I do intend on continuing, yes. But I want to create an ultimate, crazed, doom-machine of a Space Marine. First he goes insane, then loses an eye, next up is a leg.

Cronar will suffer, but he'll kick some ass too. :laugh: (And he'll DEFINITELY kill those damned Scouts.... you owe me one, DA, you killed my whole squad without a scratch!)


----------



## warsmith7752

Maybe your apothecary could give you a robot leg, wait he's dead


----------



## Ultra111

I can't see how he could continue with one-limb, losing one-arm would be better I think


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

It has come to my attention that you are still engaging each other in combat...

It's good and all, but I'm not quite sure that you are trying to obtain the strange artefact...


----------



## warsmith7752

Since sorrow is being killed of,

Name:jakorn (pronounced yakorn)

Age:193

Appearance: jakorn wears the red armour of the techmarine, there is a multitude of wires and metal links flowing from different parts of his body, his left shoulder has the colours of the black jesters and their icon is raised.

Personality: Jakorn busies himself with repairing the jesters vehicles and other mechanical devices. In battle Jakorn is calm and concentrated, he pins fire from his thunder fire cannon like if he doesn't everything he loves will die.

Background:Jakorn was born on a built up forge world, his parents were in charge of taking care of the space cruisers that were built in the forge world, Jakorn learnt some skills from his parent in the field of the mechanus, when the Emporors jesters stopped on the planet to resupply Jakorn begged them to him with them. They accepted and to no surprise during the screening process Jakorn showed promise as a techmarine. He was put aboard the next vessel they came into contact with that was heading to the red planet so he could train. Jakorn loved every second of his training on the red planet, Jakorn excelled at repairs however he was not the best at building things from scratch. Once he finished his training he was sent to meet again with the jesters, during the journey Jakorn heard rumours of the jesters splitting in half and now one was chasing the other all over the galaxy. When Jakorn finally met with the jesters it was those that were loyal to Fulbur. He loyally did his duties for the chapter for the next fifty years, refraining from combat as much as possible.

Weapons: servo harness with melta, plasma guns, two bolters, a single shot missile launcher two servo arms, thunderfire cannon, power axe.

Two Servitors have servo arms, two have heavy bolters and one has a plasma cannon.
Equipment: plasma cutter and all the other techmarineish Equiptment

Squad: do I count as a squad my self or do I get servitors?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Accepted!

I'm also tasking your new guy with informing the Black Jesters of the 'Object'...


----------



## Deus Mortis

Tbh, me and Stillios's conflict and subsiquent wounding, was meant to give a brief lul in the fighting. Also, I have taken Dark Angel with investigating the energy spikes, he just hasn't responded. Maybe should send another unit to investigate...

Also, can I call in Jakorn to tend to Llofrudd as he has been almost critically damaged?


----------



## warsmith7752

Yeah I will go fix Llofrudd and tell everyone about "the object" I will post tomorrow.


----------



## Ultra111

Hope sorrows death was ok mate.


----------



## warsmith7752

Yeah, Although I kinda hoped he could take a few more out, sorrow could have been a chapter master but he had to much disrespect for authority. :Starts a silence to honour Sorrows death:


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

I'll yet again refrain from updating, the next update will occur only when one side has captured the Object...


----------



## Lirael

Greetings,
I am curious about your story and would very much enjoy participating. However, I am relatively new to WH40K RP, having only been in a few Dark Heresy sessions. But I have always been a quick learner, and anticipate that I would be able to fall into it with little difficulty.

Are you still accepting new members? And if you are, what is available?
I see there is no Techmarine for the White Jokers. Would such a position be satisfactory? I think it could be a fun character for me. And it would balance the teams to nine versus nine.


----------



## Ultra111

Sounds fine to me, be great to have you on board


----------



## Lirael

Okay, here is what I have cobbled together. If there is anything unacceptable or needs modified, let me know. This is my first Techmarine.

Name: Brother Tzoran
Age: 214
Squad: White Jokers Techmarine

Equipment: Artificer Armor, servo harness for servo support, field repair kit
Weapons: twin-linked plasma pistol (servo-arm), flamer (servo-arm), Bolter

Appearance: Topping a height of 7'3", Brother Tzoran looms over the average human. 
The two servo-arms that ride over each shoulder sport weapons for self defense. Repairing vehicles in the heat of battle often put one in a tight spot. His other two servo-arms end in manipulator claws and ride just outside either arm, acting as an extra pair of arms and hands for more efficient work. All four arms are linked to his spinal area in his mid-back, and the majority of the weight is supported by his servo harness.
Most of his body is clothed in a flowing white robe trimmed in green, as is the White Joker standard. Seen underneath the robe is Artificer Armor, colored the red of the Adeptus Mechanicus. 
Most of the right side of his face has been replaced by bionic equipment. From his right eyebrow down to the complete lower jaw was destroyed by a parting shot from a Ork Tankbusta Boy while attempting to repair a Land Raider MkIII Crusader. His replaced right eye allows for scanning with telescopic and night vision, but does not convey any benefit to aiming or shooting. His lower jaw, tongue, and voice box have been replaced with a vox communicator, giving his voice a monotone and mechanical sound. His remaining eye is a dark brown. He keeps his head shaved at all times.

Personality: Brother Tzoran may appear cold and calculating on the outside, but it couldn't be father from the truth. The destruction of most of the fleshy parts of his face often leave him without benefit of expression, and the robotic vox that serves as his mouth doesn't convey tonal inflection well.
He is prone to spending long hours trying to get a broken piece of tech working again. If it is no longer going to work on its own, Tzoran will often try and incorporate it into existing tech. He is also quite spiritual, though he rarely voices it. He will often recite litany in his head while working to help appease the machines spirits that dwell within the device. 
He also will not shoot to kill a member of the Black Jesters. They were once members of his Chapter, and he views them as brothers still, and they may one day realize their error and return. Unless, of course, they have given their will to Chaos, in which case, they are simply meat to be removed. He will shoot to wound. But shooting to wound, in his mind, is something else altogether. He believes that shooting your arms off at the elbow, legs off at the knees, an then kicking your bleeding stubby torso back down the hill you just climbed is shooting to wound. The weak meat can be replaced by efficient metal, after all. And often to the betterment of the bionic recipient.

Background: Brother Tzoran remember little of his life before his initiation into the Chapter. It was in a battle against Orks he became grievously wounded. He as in the process of conducting repairs on a disabled Land Raider MkIII Crusader, which was being defended by his teammates. A Ork Tankbusta Boy took a long shot and hit the vehicle near Tzoran, disfiguring him for life. His brain was damaged and subsequently cybernetics were required. Brother Tzoran considers this a disguised blessing. From what fragments of memory he retains from his childhood, it was rather unpleasant. The Rites and Rituals from the Adeptus Mechanicus are hardwired into him, and he takes pleasure in the work he performs. As far as he's concerned, the White jokers are his past and his future, period.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Accepted, I'll put you up later...


----------



## warsmith7752

lirael its not black templars its black jesters and cronar is the company champion, his characters name evades me at this time but it is captain stiltos that it your chapter master.


----------



## G0arr

I like it man. 
Aurio is the Chapter Master's name.


----------



## Ultra111

Is stillios even taking part? I've been waiting for ages for him to post so I can actually do something!

Apart from the black templar bit, good first post Lirael!


----------



## Lirael

My mistake. I was browsing a GW page while typing. I'll get it fixed immediately.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

For now, Stillios's character is NPC, anyone on White Jokers can control him...


----------



## Captain Stillios

No Im here, just been very busy. Aurio is temporarily incapacitated untill I find a better keyboard  Ill post in the next day or two.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Agreed, get ready to send someone to find the Object...


----------



## Therizza

I've been really busy as of late with exams. Brother Sergeant Quantine and his squad will reappear soon.

Look out! He's behind you!


----------



## Eihnlazer

i wish to join in on this rpg if possible.




Name: Seargent Felix Strausse

Age: 198

Apperance: 
Black Jesters First company Terminator armor with added gold trim.
Short-cropped black hair, 7'8" tall (without armor), rugged french canadian good looks 

Personality:
Rather laid back and prideful of his wargear, Felix spends hours honing his gunmanship and combat skills every day before spending even more time cleaning and polishing his wargear. He allows his squad to do as they see fit, knowing they are all skilled veterans who can handle themselves.

Background:
Being the 3rd son of his homelands Chieftan assured a healthy upbringing, but little room for mistakes as he was forced to watch his back from his younger and older siblings. He was trained by the best instructors of his village and raised to always be ready. Then the Black jesters chaplains came to recruit. His father gladly gave him off in trade for a bolt pistol and to also remove him from the political mess of his homelands. 

Felix served the Black Jesters well during the many campaigns, but he doesnt have much experience fighting the White jesters since his deployments were usually in service to the defence of the Imperium. His honors consisted of him finally gaining command of a terminator squad 10 years past and he is being thrown into battle againgst his chapter-sworn enemies for only the second time. 

Weapons: 
Mordant Crusher-Customized power fists with 2 power blade claws (acts like a chain fists)
Assault cannon with red dot sight
 
Equipment: Terminator armor

Squad: First company terminators


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

It upsets me greatly that I must announce that I will no longer be able to take part in this roleplay. Whilst I hope the GM, and all the participants, will understand this is not out of choice; this is the first time I've even been able to reach the Roleplay Forum for well over a week now. Whilst I am sure there are many with more work than me, and who still manage to post, I have failed. I cannot continue to participate, and for that I am very sorry.

Again, apologies. I wish the RP luck and am sure that it will flourish and bloom, even if I cannot witness the creative masterpiece it will soon become. I am sorry.


----------



## Eihnlazer

Whilst my character is currently awaiting orders it would help if anyone (on either side) who is approaching or near to the city to give me a PM with their current plans.


I'll explain my squads current settup and the type of reaction they would have to you should you approach if you could do so.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Just, out of interest, about 5 pages ago I sent Dark Angel to investigate the object, he just hasn't posted. Does that count, cause if not, I'll send more men?


----------



## warsmith7752

Is it alright if I take Jakorn over to the object? He will get there fast, he has een tinkering with a bike in his techmarine equivalent of a shed.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Fell free to do so...


----------



## G0arr

Alright people sound off. Who's still active in this thing.


----------



## Lirael

Yup, I'm still here. Loving it, btw. Wish people were more active.


----------



## Ultra111

Dark Angel hasn't posted in a while...neither has Stillios I think.

Which is kinda bad seeing as we are mostly awaiting him for orders.


----------



## Captain Stillios

I gave out orders a few days ago.


----------



## warsmith7752

I'm away to send Jakorn to the artefact on his pimped out bike so you guys can just walk in and take it.


----------



## Eihnlazer

lol not many black jesters representing.......


----------



## Ultra111

I know you did mate, but we need new orders now. Do you want us to go in and destroy the artifact, recover the artifact, ignore the artifact and attack the terminators, ignore both the terminators and artifact and move on to assault the ruins? etc


----------



## Lirael

One word...

exterminatus

That is all. 
lol


----------



## Captain Stillios

Well...at the moment I think Ill just post orders here as if I did it in action it would not be long enough for the minimum.
Adeon kill termies.
Dread and Tech recover the artefact and have some sort of container to put it in. (Fire at Warsmith too)
Once you have engaged the termies Ultra, Aurio will join you.


----------



## warsmith7752

Mehehe beat you to it, however start shooting at me and I will probably run off, unless my thunderfire arrives.


----------



## warsmith7752

Wait is adion at the artefact? I though he was on his way there, I put Jakorn up there thinking no one had arrived yet. Anybody able to clarify?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Just to clarify, have been busy of late, and am busy atm, but will post tonight.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Ultra111 is right, one of the chapters MUST take the artifact, It's more important to the story than anyone knows...


----------



## hippypancake

AND I HAVE RESSURECTED MY INTERNET 

I'll post tomorrow as I'm exhausted and we have six inches of snow outside so I'm going to be leaving early tomorrow


----------



## G0arr

If anyone is attempting to move on me or Lirael, or move through our field of fire PM one or both of us.


----------



## Ultra111

Not exactly sure what's going on at the moment.

We've got my last remaining terminator leaving the battle because the ship above orbit is about to precision strike the artifact.

We got a white jokers dread and over-taken thunderfire cannon aiming at the artifact.

White Joker Terminator reinforcements are drop poding nearby.

Black jester terminators are advancing to the artifact, where there is about to be a precision strike and the combined fury of a dread and thuderfire cannon is looking directly at.

I can't see the black jester terminators getting the artifact to be honest. Terminators are slow; and won't withstand both a thunderfire cannon and a dreadnought. It seems to me that artifact is as good as dead really.

Edit - oh, and warsmith is yet to kill Ivan, my other terminator. Which technically happened before I placed the targetting beacon, he just hasn't posted about it yet.


----------



## G0arr

Artifact? I'm not really caring about that. 
My target is anything stupid enough to move into the open/into a vehicle/at the dread/thunderfire.
My plan with the artifact is simple, Cover with sand and melta/plasma it into a nice glass container where we will need a librarian to assist with shaping and warding the object before dealing with it further.


----------



## Ultra111

G0arr said:


> Artifact? I'm not really caring about that.
> My target is anything stupid enough to move into the open/into a vehicle/at the dread/thunderfire.
> My plan with the artifact is simple, Cover with sand and melta/plasma it into a nice glass container where we will need a librarian to assist with shaping and warding the object before dealing with it further.


Well, if you do that then I can call off the orbital strike on the artifact. If you do, then it may be a good idea to do it in your next post, and then in my next post I will call off the artillary strike.


----------



## Ultra111

@Warsmith5572...you couldn't have killed two terminators; the only one near you is Ivan (who I said you can kill) the other terminators were killed by the black jesters terminator, all except for Adeon who has now escaped and waiting for the bombardement (or calling it off, depending on what G0oar does.) So yeah, what gives? lol


----------



## warsmith7752

i didnt kill him, just scared him a bit and then i let him walk off. ill change it if your not happy with it.


----------



## Ultra111

If you could that would be great mate. Simply because Adeon went in the opposite direction to Ivan, and he already escaped before anything happened to him


----------



## warsmith7752

oh right i missunderstood that bit


----------



## Lirael

Meant to post this earlier, but my internet got the hiccups.

Anybody in the ruins area, take care. I _think_ Terminator and regular Space Marine should protect against most harm. Still, it's raining hot sharp metal like confetti.

I'm using the Thunderfire to shoot Airburst shells. Not as damaging as the solid slugs used for regular ammo, but they do ignore cover. They are effectively big frag grenades, and shatter into many pieces of shrapnel before they hit the ground.

Not trying to kill anybody off, but hamper enemy movement so the White Jesters can get a hold of the artifact.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Clever move Lirael...

Also, I'm going to make a special announcement soon, some of you will like it, and some of you may hate it...


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

i wish to join
name:darvian mactarvian
age:105
Apperance:black with red trim and half robotic face
background:has fought on the front lines many times and now wishes to join the black jesters and white jokers back together again
weapons:storm shield and power axe(if not allowed dual wield lightning claws)
equipment:terminator armor
Squad:close combat squad two with storm shields and thunder hammers the other three have dual wield lightning claws


----------



## warsmith7752

lirael just so you know Jakorn sent a kill code to the thunderfire meaning you will have to start over again.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

@Tyranno the Destoryer: Not Accepted, the way you filled out the profile has proven to me you are unable to live up to the RP's standards...


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

ok the black legionare


----------



## Lirael

warsmith7752 said:


> lirael just so you know Jakorn sent a kill code to the thunderfire meaning you will have to start over again.


Got it. I'll be working that into my next post. Don't worry, I won't bang up your cannon too badly. I'll probably short the transmission receiver and start tackling the kill code to try and override.

Goarr and I are just trying to clear the area so he can go in and glass the sand surrounding the artifact and create the container we need to haul that skull away.


----------



## Eihnlazer

sorry was away for 2 days and didnt read here before i posted. Hope my post is acceptable since i dont appear to have stepped on anyone's toes.

I was sort of planning to have the artefact at least attempt to possess my character if not do it completely so unless this will affect BL's plan for the storyline it should be good to go.


I saw the killswitch hit on the T.cannon, but it had at least been fired once in a salvo before that so hitting the ruin with a few missles shouldn't be bad.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

I'm loving how the story is going, keep it up people...


----------



## Lirael

Sorry I haven't had anything the past few. Will update tomorrow (Sunday).


----------



## warsmith7752

I didn't send the bike goarr I transmitted the force field, that said it is pretty weak and will only take 1 bombardment.


----------



## Ultra111

I'm waiting for the bombardement to finish, then I'll post again, just so you guys know.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah, I'm waiting for my guys to get back with the artifact, at which point I will tell them to destroy it, Felix (I'm assuming this, as somehow the artifact must be kept on) will ignore me and keep it in secret, and then the plot will play out and I will assume that at some point I will be killed as my chapter turns to chaos.

But The Black Legionnaire, or other people might have a different plan...


----------



## Captain Stillios

Yeah, my plan is just to destroy it. Preferably by a point blank melta shot but any other means would be fine.


----------



## warsmith7752

Nah it will probably be Jakorn that gets possessed because he knows it's there and he can manipulate it.


----------



## G0arr

I'm still aiming to put in glass, and follow through my plan. Though a child gave me a better idea for dealing with it. Seal in glass and then drop it into a gas giant.

Manipulate it? A master librarian got taken over by one of them. As a techmarine you wouldn't stand a chance if it has any real power.
Yes I know the bike wasn't send, that being why I moved and fired on it.


----------



## Ultra111

Has everyone forgotten the MASSIVE BOMBARDEMENT that has just started?


----------



## G0arr

nope, but somehow i think that thing is going to survive.


----------



## warsmith7752

By manipulate I mean increase it's power through some fancy machinery.


----------



## G0arr

and then it eats your soul faster


----------



## warsmith7752

Yeah but Jakorn doesn't know that does he?


----------



## Warsmith40

Sorry for not posting, but things have been somewhat hectic and the RP is a little hard to follow when busy :/ It disappoints me but I think I'll withdraw from the RP. Feel free to find an appropriate way to remove Lyricus from play.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

I understand...


----------



## Therizza

Just to clarify, who is doing the orbital bombardment? The white jesters, right?


----------



## warsmith7752

Yeah the White jesters at bombarding us.


----------



## Therizza

If someone would like to communicate with Quantine, feel free. He's a white jester scout squad leader w/ snipers and a heavy bolter on their land speeder. Maybe even send a servitor over to assist in the repairs?


----------



## Lirael

Is this thread over? There's pretty much nothing happening now.


----------



## Ultra111

I think we need some input from the GM to be honest.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Yeah...It's over...

...But, maybe the story shall rise again...


----------



## Ultra111

So this RP is dead now?


----------



## Lirael

That's a shame. I was just getting in to it. Sad it just cut out in the middle of the action.


----------



## warsmith7752

Why are we killing it? We just need some kind of orders to get us moving again.


----------



## Ultra111

That's what I was thinking. 

CBA to check, but I think a lot of the Black Jester players haven't posted in a while, maybe that's the main reason?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

That is the main reason...

But yeah, this RP is officually dead...


----------



## darkreever

First, I gotta ask; what is with the ... all the time? If you have more to say than say it.

Second, have you PMed those players or are you assuming that they are keeping on top of things? It can go a long way to shoot people a simple reminder that you are waiting on them, and to mention how it might be nice if they are leaving due to lack of interest or something. Personally, I find it despicable to no end when people bugger off without a word (its a surefire way to get on my bad side 'round these parts.)


----------



## Ultra111

darkreever said:


> First, I gotta ask; what is with the ... all the time? If you have more to say than say it.
> 
> Second, have you PMed those players or are you assuming that they are keeping on top of things? It can go a long way to shoot people a simple reminder that you are waiting on them, and to mention how it might be nice if they are leaving due to lack of interest or something. Personally, I find it despicable to no end when people bugger off without a word (its a surefire way to get on my bad side 'round these parts.)


Agreed with on both points.

Try to PM them before stopping the RP. It would have been good if the people dropping out could have left a message saying so, instead of leaving us waiting on them unknowing they have quit.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

I'll do that now...

Also, It's a habit of mine for the...Okay?


----------



## darkreever

The Black Legionnaire said:


> Also, It's a habit of mine for the...Okay?


I guess, I'm not the grammar or writing police or anything:laugh:

Just feels like you have more to say, but are holding back every time which kind of gets annoying, and I don't think I am the only one who feels that way. Or at least I hope I'm not.


But yeah, definitely PM those players your waiting on rather than ending things and find out whats up. *And shame on those of them that have decided to walk out without a word.*


----------



## hippypancake

My deepest apologizes for being gone I couldn't get my internet to work than my battery fried


----------



## Deus Mortis

Mate, the RP's been dead a while. You needn't worry!


----------

